# Detailer's Domain: 11 Audi S4 - 40k of neglect



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2011 Audi S4 Phantom Black
Requirements: Clean up the mess in the interior, Paint correction a must, engine, and make sure wheels are cleaned up.

Customer is a long time customer and friend, who like most have other things going on in their lives to get their cars to me ; )

So long story short we had to grab the car shuttle the car back and forth from his house and the shop. Car has never been worked on except for your local car wash.

Lots to do.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- 1Z einszett Glanz Wax - Uber Black Pad
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Interior Vac
- Leather Cleaned/Conditioned (remove a denim stains and much more)
- Plastic - wiped down and protected

Engine
- Cleaned
- Dressed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
1Z einszett Glanz
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
1Z einszett ****pit
Leather Master Strong Cleaner
Leather Master Vital Conditioner
Leather Master Super Remover
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior:
Dusty interior

































































































Blowing out the interior prior to vac









Carpets getting vacuumed









50/50 shot of the interior clean up

























After

















Engine Before

































































Engine After

























Before shots









































































































































Prep - Wash, Decon, Autoscrub, wheels, tires
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action

























Bug and Tar Remover applied

































































































Nanoskin Autoscrub in action









Before shots of the paint (you got it all here, dull paint, scratches, wash marks, swirls, waterspots, etching)

















































Compound/Polishing









using the Festool to get some of the nasty stuff out.









50/50 shots on various panels of the car

































Finishing touches
working to get it done

















1z einszett Glanz Wax being applied









Afters


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow - superb job and what a mean looking car. Love it :thumb:


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

superb job - what a difference


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Perfect finish on s4, great job guys :thumb:.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Phil, outstanding turn around, the wheels and stoptech's came out amazing. Im loving the deep grill on these !! 

a questions if I may.

The Nanoskin Autoscrub : would you use this on a surface with minimal swirling? Will it create marring on my garage queen that is in need of a very mild clay?

Thanks in advance, great job fella's :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

beautiful pattern work with that rotory


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Quite like the RS5 grille :thumb:

Great job. Great car


----------



## Mikael Hartmann (Feb 7, 2012)

wow


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always :thumb:..


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice job nd nice car


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

top job, that audi looks awesome with those wheels


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Fantastic. Looks great, and lovely photos!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great job guys looks fantastic


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

First class job on the Audi


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow looks great! Love the mods too! Also, i think i'm right in saying that you can't get these with a manual gearbox over here in the UK, they're S-Tronic only so that's very nice!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Wow looks great! Love the mods too! Also, i think i'm right in saying that you can't get these with a manual gearbox over here in the UK, they're S-Tronic only so that's very nice!


Pretty sure the MY2012 facelift version has indeed dropped the MT option....


----------



## OldMX (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats a really good looking car, impressive work guys!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm having the S4, but superb work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing as per usual!


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great work, Rims/interior were nasty before :thumb:


----------

